# Thinking about doing this at my house...



## Dustin (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.drbukk.com/gmhom/images/woodheat.jpg


----------



## karl (Feb 3, 2009)

That's one hell of a pellet stove.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 3, 2009)

Red Green would approve.


----------



## Prada (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## bsruther (Feb 3, 2009)

I just noticed the ladder, heh.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2009)

This looks like something one would see in Maine!


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 3, 2009)

:gulp:


----------



## fossil (Feb 3, 2009)

Which of the two does he actually live in?  Rick


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 3, 2009)

I must say... this install is bordering on "Legendary".

-SF


----------



## fossil (Feb 3, 2009)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> I must say... this install is bordering on "Legendary".
> 
> -SF



I think I'd call it more of an "outstall".  Rick


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually, the ladder is holding up the conveyor belt as the wood processing machinery is in the house....or, should I say "dwelling of some sort"


----------



## mjbrown (Feb 4, 2009)

karl said:
			
		

> That's one hell of a pellet stove.



pellet stove? i thought it was one of those new outdoor wood boilers i hear everybody raving about!

that is to funny. your right jake,looks like something you might find in maine...people have done stranger things


mike


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe it's a VAN sized pellet stove!  When you scale it up, you can use regular splits as pellets!

-SF


----------



## R&D Guy (Feb 4, 2009)

Something tells me that's not a permit job.  Would you consider that a portable heater or a free-standing stove?   ;-P


----------



## struggle (Feb 4, 2009)

It has a hitch so he must pull a trailer for hauling wood in the off season. It looks to be quite versatile.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 4, 2009)

I think it's very likely that he owns a sawzall.


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> I think it's very likely that he owns a sawzall.



And knows how to use it. :lol:


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 4, 2009)

I wonder if he has full coverage on the van.


----------



## j00fek (Feb 4, 2009)

come to maine, youll see stuff like this every where


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 4, 2009)

j00fek said:
			
		

> come to maine, youll see stuff like this every where



With the econ like it is, we may be seeing more of this everywhere.


----------



## j00fek (Feb 4, 2009)

the best thing by far here is the people that put HUGE additions on to their mobile homes, you will see a nice part then right smack dab in the middle there is a 1976 green trailor
rofl


----------



## mjbrown (Feb 4, 2009)

not mine...its white vinyl. when you come into my yard, all you see is mobile home, when you come inside ,its like WHOA!my addition is on the backside.not a 100,000 dollar house , but i am happy,warm and dry.16x40 addition...12x60 mobile home circa 196?( its mine and ALL paid for).

mike


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 5, 2009)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> ( its mine and ALL paid for).



That puts you about 12 years ahead of me.  I'm envious.


----------



## d.n.f. (Feb 5, 2009)

I see you were taking pictures of my neighbour's house.  Next time stop in so we can chat.


----------



## gibson (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe its a meth lab?


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 8, 2009)

mitch buchanan said:
			
		

> Maybe its a meth lab?



And he hides his income rather well!


----------



## myzamboni (Feb 9, 2009)

j00fek said:
			
		

> come to maine, youll see stuff like this every where



For those of us who won't be coming to Maine anytime soon, can you post some pics?  Otherwise, many of will not believe your statement


----------



## Todd (Feb 9, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> shame on all u wannabee candoos who can read a stove manual & actually afford to pay extra for the aesthetix! personally. i wouldnt judge it till i see the smoke but if its running,wow. i am glad ure getting some exercise from hauling wood into the house but i hope it makes a mess so lil woman will express to yall a similar deference as u have expressed towards this noble effort.



Is this your saw dust burner you crave about? :lol:


----------



## lexybird (Feb 9, 2009)

i know the economy has been tough on the  big 3 automakers ,but i figured ford could have done  a little more research before they start manufacturing  outdoor 
GAS-sifiers like this one ,they gotta improve the efficiency ...seems that model may only get 10-12 oak splits per mile


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> j00fek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to find a photo my brother took in his hometown last winter, but unfortunately the photo is MIA from the website where he had it.

It was a picture of a Ford Focus (or similar small car) with a full-sized snowmobile loaded and strapped on top . . . very much over-loaded and very unsafe . . . and not a good idea if you value your car's paint job.


----------



## rcasini (Mar 21, 2009)

Is the a pre-production model??? Are you taking orders? Does it come in any other trim levels or colors???


----------



## FN_9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Isn't that the van from "Up in Smoke"


----------



## MainePellethead (Mar 22, 2009)

There  you go Mike...nothing wrong with that at all....especially the paid for part...home is what you make it . I've seen some really sharp looking homes  that are mobiles with add ons on the back....




			
				mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> not mine...its white vinyl. when you come into my yard, all you see is mobile home, when you come inside ,its like WHOA!my addition is on the backside.not a 100,000 dollar house , but i am happy,warm and dry.16x40 addition...12x60 mobile home circa 196?( its mine and ALL paid for).
> 
> mike


----------

